# Covid test taken in Spain for travel to the UK



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Hi hi guys, 
Can anyone recommend an affordable covid test centre in Alicante for test required for travel to the UK. 
In the UK, the price has dropped to £60 which can be arranged by airlines like Ryanair. 
I find it hard to search online for a test in Spain. 
Many thanks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Try these guys:









Democratest | Tu test a tiempo y al mejor precio


En Democratest.com seguimos con nuestra vocación social de universalizar el acceso a los mejores test al precio más bajo, sin dejar a nadie atrás.




democratest.com





I have no link to them and have not used them, but they have been recommended to me.


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Try these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you so much! 60 euros just like the one in the UK. 
Many thanks


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Ben2013 said:


> Hi hi guys,
> Can anyone recommend an affordable covid test centre in Alicante for test required for travel to the UK.
> In the UK, the price has dropped to £60 which can be arranged by airlines like Ryanair.
> I find it hard to search online for a test in Spain.
> Many thanks


I am trying to find info too but I know that the cheaper lateral flow test is accepted rather than the PCR now


----------

